# Two scenarios



## EMT1A (Aug 9, 2012)

1. You show up on scene and another ems agency asks you to perform something out of your scope of practice.

My answer:

Refuse to perform whatever it is they are asking you to do. Ask if there's anybody in their ems agency that can perform whatever it is they are asking you do to. If there isn't anybody that can, I would call for an ALS intercept to perform it.

2. You show up to a call and a nurse yells at you for being late.

My answer:

Apologize and ask if there's anything you can do to help out.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 9, 2012)

What is the question?  If you are going to post scenarios, you need to tell us what it is you are wanting to know.  Just posting a couple sentences describing a situation, and what you think you should do doesn't ask/tell us anything.  In fact, it almost looks like you are doing homework and looking for answers to it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2012)

1.) laugh and tell them no

2.) give her/him my supervisors number and say "good luck". We stack calls so we are not always on time. Never heard a complaint from a supervisor about it. They normally just laugh at the nurse who called after they hang up.


----------



## EMTjhk (Aug 9, 2012)

During my ride-along a paramedic told an EMT-b to take a pt's blood glucose level even though it's not in our county scope. 

Does supervision warrant that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2012)

EMTjhk said:


> During my ride-along a paramedic told an EMT-b to take a pt's blood glucose level even though it's not in our county scope.
> 
> Does supervision warrant that?



If its not in their scope then no they shouldn't have done it.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 9, 2012)

EMT1A said:


> 1. You show up on scene and another ems agency asks you to perform something out of your scope of practice.
> 
> My answer:
> 
> ...



Why call for als before assessing your pt. it is hard to give a straight answer as you do not give enough information......that said........never perform a skill outside of your scope.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2012)

If it's out of scope, I won't do it. If I'm late, I apologize for the tardiness, state why, and then get on with the business at hand. We're not a taxi service... though sometimes it feels like it!


----------

